# [Horde - Tank] Sucht Raid ... vielleicht!



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich suche vielleicht eine Raid-Gilde.

 

Wieso vielleicht?

- Mein WoW Account ist derzeit deaktiviert - ich würde ihn nur wieder aktivieren und von 90 auf 100 leveln, wenn ich wirklich eine Gilde finde, die sich meiner annimmt.

- Ich arbeite manchmal bis 21 Uhr - kann also vorraussichtlich nicht jeden Raid wahrnehmen. Man müsste sich also danach richten, Ersatz für diesen Tag suchen und/oder wir Rotieren durch.

- Die Raidtage sollten nicht mehr als 2 Abende in der Woche einnehmen.

- Ich bin ein ziemlicher Kotzbrocken und sage meine Meinung zu falschen Spielweise, dummen Fails und dummen Ansage frei heraus. Nichts für Heulsusen. Also bitte keine Frauenraids!

...

 

Wenn diese Punkte kein Problem sind, würde ich mich freuen irgendwann mal wieder irgendwo mit raiden zu können.

Derzeit befindet sich der Charakter auf Blackmoore, wäre aber bereits den Server zu transen. Vorher müssste aber ein Vertrag unterschrieben werden, dass ich durch diese Transaktion einen festen Raidplatz für eine Zeit von mindestens 6 Monate ohne Probezeit in eurem Kadar gesichert habe. Warum auch immer wird mein Raidfortschritt im Arsenal falsch angezeigt..? Aber das ist ja eh alter Content und somit hinfällig. Aber noch 'n bisschen bla bla: Ich habe mit der Classic Beta Version angefangen, jeden Content geraidet, doch jedoch jetzt "schon" seit 6 Monaten nimmer gespielt.

 

Einfach hier 'n Post hinterlassen oder eine PN schreiben.

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

der sympathischste Tanks Azeroths <3


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (1. Dezember 2014)

"Keine Frauenraids" ...


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Kartoffel,

 

hast du eine Frage zu dieser Aussage?


----------



## Sogaes (1. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Patiekrice (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo eure Ü30 Gilde ist leider auf Allianzseite.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sogaes (2. Dezember 2014)

...du bist so süß, dass man aufpassen muss kein Karies zu bekommen


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2014)

...du bist so süß, dass man aufpassen muss kein Karies zu bekommen                      

 

Not sure if offensive or... :\


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Dezember 2014)

Da ich Karies als etwas negatives ansehe, nehme ich seine Aussage als gezielte Beleidigung gegen meine Person auf. Ich gehe aber nicht drauf ein, da die Gefahr an Karies zu erleiden mit 30+ ja deutlich erhöht ist und ich mit meiner Süßigkeit dann niemandem hier zu Nahe treten möchte.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Dezember 2014)

Die Suche ist immer noch aktuell!


----------

